# Dell Can Bite My Ass



## Dragoneer (Jul 4, 2007)

As the topic says...

I recently signed up for a Dell Preferred Account, Dell's in-house credit system. The main reason I signed up for it because I was buying an expensive UPS ($250) along with high end power strip. Dell gave $40 off each item, along with free shipping. Saved me about $120 off the order. _(Normally, I'd just buy it from Newegg... but Newegg's prices for shipping a UPS to APO are almost the same exact price as the UPS! OUCH!)._

Dell's Preferred Accounts have a psychotic 28% interest rate. EXPENSIVE. However, me being the savvy consumer I am, I planned to open the account, buy the item with the large discount and immediately pay it off and close the account. Huge savings with no repercussions. I'm for that.

Dell quietly double charged me for the entire item. Instead of a $218.44 purchase, it became $436.88.Â Â Twice the original cost. Not only that, that also would have generated _double the interest rate_, generating higher payments. WAY NOT COOL!

Dell's customer service, naturally, was compromised of people from India trying painfully hard to fake an American accent (the guy I spoke to sounded like a redneck robot). Dell agreed to reserve the phantom charge, as they should.

However, had I not noticed it... how long would Dell have left that ghost-like payment stuck on the account? At 28% interest, that can add up painfully fast for people who don't pay off their debt in full. And that, frankly, is nothing short of fraud.

I've attempted to order three servers for FA from Dell in the past and have run into nothing but trouble every single time. The first time I ordered, the price I was quoted... was never the price I got. Ever. The second time Dell quietly cancelled my order without telling me. The third time it went right back around to never being able to get the price I was quoted or use the discount Dell had given me.

Dell lost me as a customer forever after this series of fubars.


----------



## Rilvor (Jul 4, 2007)

Thats some really F#@$ed up $#!7.

This is why I buy NOTHING over the internets, my paranoia senses are tingling!


----------



## net-cat (Jul 4, 2007)

The unfortunate fact of the matter is that they really don't care. You're not a corporate customer that pays them eleventy billion dollars a year.

 At least, that's been my experience with Dell. And Gateway. And Apple. And any other manufacturer you'd care to mention.

Me? A cynic? :roll:


----------



## Dragoneer (Jul 4, 2007)

net-cat said:
			
		

> The unfortunate fact of the matter is that they really don't care. You're not a corporate customer that pays them eleventy billion dollars a year. At least, that's been my experience with Dell. And Gateway. And Apple. And any other manufacturer you'd care to mention.


I know the companies don't care -- they just want to make money. It's the entire premise behind the corp. However, double-charging on a 28% interest rate? That's way, way, way not right.

Mind you, I only noticed it because I may off my stuff right away (say no to interest rates!).


----------



## Rilvor (Jul 4, 2007)

I got a similar story my friend told me about his X-box ( I don't remember which kind)

he had some kind of warranty on it, and of course it broke, so he called the Microsoft customer support line or something of that nature. Of course, he got some guy in India, who couldn't even speak English correctly, and asserted they could not fix it unless he sent it to them ( In India! LOL! India!) or that he had to buy a new system.


----------



## Dragoneer (Jul 4, 2007)

Rilvor said:
			
		

> ...and asserted they could not fix it unless he sent it to them ( In India! LOL! India!) or that he had to buy a new system.


Well, to be honest... I'm not sure if your friend was able to understand what the guy was saying. He woud need to send it to them (Microsoft), but not to India. They have RMA repair centers across the US, and would have given him the address of a local one. Naturally, they'd probably try to suggest he buy a new one, but... the RMA would be domestic. =P


----------



## Rilvor (Jul 4, 2007)

No, he made it clear to me, the guy was at least that clear apparently to my friend ( I didn't hear this conversation, so I don't know how good his English was [whats he even doing on Customer support!?!?!] but it was apparently good enough to get that much clear), and demanded that he either send it to them in India for repair or buy a new one <_<


----------



## net-cat (Jul 4, 2007)

I have a credit card, and I've never once left a balance on long enough to incur interest. I also make a point of reviewing my statement.

Companies have all sorts of dirty tricks that border on fraud, though.  One time I got a $20 mail in rebate form. Six weeks later, I got a post card saying it had been rejected.  I called them up and straightened it out, but I'm almost certain that they just grabbed a couple thousand forms at random, rejected them and hoped that most of the people wouldn't bother.


----------



## Janglur (Jul 4, 2007)

No offense, but when you KNOW the reputation of a company is this bad, and you buy from them anyway, and experience bad customer service..
It's kinda self-inflicted there.


----------



## Dragoneer (Jul 4, 2007)

net-cat said:
			
		

> I have a credit card, and I've never once left a balance on long enough to incur interest. I also make a point of reviewing my statement.


Likewise, and that's how I noticed that error.

However, I couldn't get the Dell discounts with my credt cards, and I just added on about $3,000 worth of fees for FA/FAU, so... heh heh. So I got the account temporarily for the discount.


----------



## Dragoneer (Jul 4, 2007)

Janglur said:
			
		

> No offense, but when you KNOW the reputation of a company is this bad, and you buy from them anyway, and experience bad customer service.. It's kinda self-inflicted there.


I believe the phrase would be, _"Preyfar just got PWNED!"_

Kudos, sir. Kudos.


----------



## Oni (Jul 4, 2007)

Well a person learns something new everyday. ^.^ Thank you for mentioning your "dell" experience Preyfar. Now I know to avoid business with Dell.

People may find my recent Newegg experience helpful. 

When I purchase a PC, I purchase the individual parts then assemble the computer. This time though I decided to purchase a pre assembledÂ Â gaming pc which was for my father, believe it or not. The reason for purchasing the pre built pc was that I did not want any hardware failures caused by human error when assembling it and I did not want to provide tech support for my dad for the next 5 years. He tends to do strange things to pcs. Anyway, I bought a gaming pc via newegg thinking it would be a quick solid solution. I was wrong. *laughs*
After a single day of gaming the pc froze and crashed hard when my father was playing doom 3.

When we attempted to boot the PC, the motherboard advertisement shown and that is where the boot sequence ended. Obviously a hardware failure and I was not about to dissect and troubleshoot the pc, not wanting to void any warranties.

From there:

- The PC was sent to Newegg in California, using the free shipping label provided by the company(via email) which was nice honestly. 

- The PC was forgotten about and sat on the docks for 2 weeks.

- Apparently Newegg sells other Manufacturers/Companies PCs and not their own systems.

- Newegg has a no refund Policy for Desktop PCs. Replace or Repair.

- Newegg has a 30 day return warranty for desktopPCs, ouch.

- Newegg was unable to repair or replace the PC which has the hardware failure

So, after a few phone calls(weeks later) Newegg actually refunded the account
 used to purchase the gaming machine, which broke their warranty surprisingly.

I will still use Newegg to purchase PC components although I will never purchase a pre assembled pc through them.

The manufacturer of the gaming pc which crashed was Ibuypower http://www.ibuypower.com/mall/lobby.htm


----------



## Vgm22 (Jul 4, 2007)

That's why I hate brand named computer and parts, cause they can do this shit to you and not care. It's beeter to make your own computer, though quite expensive.


----------



## DavidN (Jul 4, 2007)

I thought that one of the advantages of making your own computer was that it was far cheaper to buy the bits individually and assemble them rather than get the whole package from a company - that's mostly why I do it. (And partly because it's fantastic fun.)


----------



## Dragoneer (Jul 4, 2007)

DavidN said:
			
		

> I thought that one of the advantages of making your own computer was that it was far cheaper to buy the bits individually and assemble them rather than get the whole package from a company - that's mostly why I do it. (And partly because it's fantastic fun.)


It's not so much the price, I think, though it doesn't hurt things at all.

The single biggest benefit of building your own computer is being able to pick and choose the parts. You know you're putting quality parts into the box and you know it's going to perform the way you want it. When you buy a Dell,  you don't know what motherboard you're getting. What the manufacturer of your RAM, DVD drive or video card is. All you know is what the part "spec" is, and even that doesn't help.

For me, I've always relied on certain brands that have proven themselves in the performance and reliability battlefront. And that means a lot more to me in the long run.

I want a performance PC I know I can trust. Not to say I can't trust an Alienware, but I can certainly trust that I can build a faster machine than their best... for cheaper.


----------



## ADF (Jul 4, 2007)

A few months ago our local youth center asked a few of its tech savy members to go with them to buy a PC, in other words myself and a few friends of mine. The location the computer was to be purchased was the dreaded PC World, despite our objections they had no address for a online delivery.

So what did they try?

The guy they made walk around with us knew less about computers than we did! They tried to sell us a camera 3 times the price of the one we chose, same spec but it had a professional zoom attachment we obviously didn't need. 

They also tried to sell us a 1GB memory card when there was a 2GB one there for half the price! Since one of the tasks the computer was intended for was audio creation we looked around for a decent sound card, the cheapest one worth getting was Â£80! Anything below it was OEM and a unknown brand. In the end we decided we would just use one of our old sound cards lying around somewhere.

Oh but it didn't stop there, they tried relentlessly to get us to buy a Vista machine which we repeatedly refused. When it came to buying the printer they had purposely not included the printer cable, so we had to buy one there for Â£20 since it was a single trip. But you know what? When we got the printer back to the youth center it already had a printer cable in the box, despite them saying it was not included!

I don't know how people can shop at these places, I really don't.


----------



## Janglur (Jul 4, 2007)

It's cheaper to build your own PC.  And if you're even half-assed, you'll do a better job than the sweat-shop indian labourers at Dell and other places.  You'll also know how to fix it better:  Dell techs (and I know this because I TRAINED THEM when I worked at IBM) do NOT have any computer knowledge, roughly only 1 in 3 are A+ Certified.  They read from a step-book how to fix your PC based on the symptoms.  If you resist or it doesn't work, expect a very scared, confused tech and a long wait for him to ask a supervisor for help.

I can, for $650, build my current PC that was $1200 new 3 years ago (I built it myself then, too) while the spec-equivalent from dell is $1000+ currently, with generic parts.  [AMD Athlon64 Venice 1.8 GHz FSB/1GHz HTT, ASRock939 DUal SATAII, 2 GB PC3200 Dual Channel DDR 2.0-3-2-6 timings, Radeon x550 Video Card, Dual 36.7GB Raptor 10k RPM HDDs in RAID0, 80 GB Maxtor 7.2k RPM 8mb buffer, Plextor 52x CD-RW 16x DVD-RW dual-format double-density capable combo drive, and a server-cube case with plenty of room and fans, WinXP Pro]


----------



## Dragoneer (Jul 4, 2007)

Janglur said:
			
		

> I can, for $650, build my current PC that was $1200 new 3 years ago (I built it myself then, too) while the spec-equivalent from dell is $1000+ currently, with generic parts.Â


One of the reasons I always build, not buy. My current machine (C2D e6600, 4GB of RAM with 2x 8800GTX cards, 4x 320GB HDs) would have had an extra $1,500 added to its price tag if I bought it from Dell or Alienware.

They're NOTORIOUS for stiffing people on memory and HD upgrades. You can expect to pay upwards of twice retail value upgrading a pre-built system with bigger HDs and more RAM. They're gouge-tastic on them.


----------



## net-cat (Jul 4, 2007)

Yeah. I have purchased exactly one pre-built system in my life. I was 12 at the time, and my mother wouldn't _let_ me build my own.

Unfortunately, it's not nearly as easy to build one's own laptop.


----------



## Dragoneer (Jul 4, 2007)

net-cat said:
			
		

> Yeah. I have purchased exactly one pre-built system in my life. I was 12 at the time, and my mother wouldn't let me build my own.


Long ago I bought a brand new machine from a company called ComTrade. This is back when the "Pentium 75" was ultra-high end. I had gotten some hand-me-down machines before (a 386 and 486) but this is the first REAL PC I ever got! When I got the "brand new" desktop, there was hentai on the desktop background and all sorts of porn on the machine. So much for "brand new". This was back in 1995, I believe.


			
				net-cat said:
			
		

> Unfortunately, it's not nearly as easy to build one's own laptop.


No, but it can be easier. 

http://www.rjtech.com/


----------



## Oni (Jul 4, 2007)

Preyfar said:
			
		

> Janglur said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hai. It is amazing what companies can and will charge for personal computers.

btw, 
Very nice system Preyfar!!!! SLI FTW! 
(I dare you tu run Supreme commander, graphics maxed) 
Bu ahAh AhahA <>

My 2.4 Celeron D, Geforce 5500 OC, 2 gigs of DDR 400 andÂ Â 40 gig hard drive would totally p-own your system. ;d

And on a side note, I absolutely love usb flash/hard drives. ^.^ 

Asus, Corsair, Nvidia, Microsoft, and Intel are names I trust to have in my systems. Western Digital lost my respect and I'm not sure what type/manufacturer of hardrive to purchase now.


----------



## Dragoneer (Jul 4, 2007)

Oni said:
			
		

> (I dare you tu run Supreme commander, graphics maxed)


I can and do.  I can run Supreme Commander at 1920x1200 with 4X FSAA and all grpahics max on a single GTX, too.


----------



## Oni (Jul 4, 2007)

Preyfar said:
			
		

> Oni said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, wahtever. *is Jealous.*


----------



## net-cat (Jul 5, 2007)

*just noticed the spec post*

Niiice. I wish my computer was that nice. (It's not quite there. C2D E6400, 4GB PC2-6400, 900GB over three drives, XP x64 Edition... Radeon X300 video card.)

Most of the stuff I do that requires this sort of setup is memory and/or processor intensive but not graphics intensive. (Thus why I have XP x64.)


----------



## HaTcH (Jul 5, 2007)

I really don't prefer Dells, they've been a nightmare to everyone I know who has one. Have a computer problem? You're better off asking your next door neighbor (me) to come over and have a look, or try google at least instead of customer support. (This happens a lot XP)

The Math/CS department where I go to school uses mainly Dells. Our main server is a Dell something or other. Huge freakin box... must be 1.5'x3'3' or so. Well, they've got it attached to 2 UPS's, both from Dell *I think* and both are totally not working.

For what ever reason, our floor's power has been flickering a lot recently. But its enough to make the UPS's *supposed* to do their jobs, but when the power flicks, the computers die. I'm so glad we've got a lab thats only got IBMs in it (and that can NEVER change because its the 'IBM Alumni Lab'). Those computers are great. (Why the sys admins, my buddies, want to keep the BRAND SPANKING NEW computers Windows 2000 instead of leaving XP on is beyond me...) And they've got the machines dual booting with Ubuntu anyway, so they're like.. "nobody f***in uses windows anyway", which is pretty true...
And I just realized I'm rambling. Sorry 

Say no to Dell!

Say no to 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





!


----------



## Kougar (Jul 5, 2007)

Preyfar said:
			
		

> I can and do.  I can run Supreme Commander at 1920x1200 with 4X FSAA and all grpahics max on a single GTX, too.



But I can do exactly that with just a 320mb GTS... well, not with FSAA going I'll admit.


----------



## XNexusDragonX (Jul 5, 2007)

Half the time, Pc World staff dont know shit becuase they are trained in all areas of the shopfloor rather than specific areas. Any sort of mundane should stay clear of Dell and Pc World.

Although I purchased a laptop from Dell its actually been a nice and reliable buy, the only thing that annoyed me was having their warranty department phoning me about three times a week asking if i wanted to extend my 1yr warranty to a 3yr for about $240.. er.. no gtfo.


----------



## -RyuShiramoto- (Jul 5, 2007)

I'm going to try and quote my brother



> _
> I called DELL because I couldn't make my payment online. Mom of course doesn't have the same last name as I, but before they changed the **** website, I could at least do that. So I call the DELL support number, and talked to this guy forever about it. He made me give my Grandma's Maiden name *or was it Mom's?*, Phone number, and finally, the last four digits of my mom's social security number. HOW THE HELL AM I SUPPOSED TO KNOW THAT!?!?! So I took a guess and got it right. Finally, he said "I can't help you with that, you aren't the one authorized to do this" *or something like that*_




So wait...now that they changed their website, my mom has to make both payments? THAT'S BS!!!


----------



## Janglur (Jul 5, 2007)

I like Raptors.  4 years after their purchase, I still don't regret it.  Their price has depreciated very little over time.

Not many computer purchases can say their PC is only 35% depreciated after 4 years.


----------



## Kougar (Jul 5, 2007)

XNexusDragonX said:
			
		

> Although I purchased a laptop from Dell its actually been a nice and reliable buy, the only thing that annoyed me was having their warranty department phoning me about three times a week asking if i wanted to extend my 1yr warranty to a 3yr for about $240.. er.. no gtfo.



I've been happy with my laptop from Dell as well. Exactly a year old the dvd drive would no longer eject though, the GPU, and perhaps the original motherboard as well all went kaput at once. That just made it easy for them to fix everything at once, anyone would be crazy to NOT have a 2-3 year minimum warranty for a laptop. They simply just burn out or wear down very quickly. Might be why I was never phoned about extending the warranty... *ducks* Did get a free upgrade from a 6800Ultra to a 7800GTX out of that as well. 

Would agree ~$240 is a bit pricey though... just find a 20-30% off coupon that will take 30% off their best warranty package, ya can save a fortune if they also happen to be offering a $100 MIR ontop of that same warranty package, it ended it costing me roughly the same as the next higher CPU upgrade.


----------



## sgolem (Jul 6, 2007)

Actually, I believe Dell's factories are in the US.  They just opened one where my school is (Winston-Salem, North Carolina).

I've had my PowerbookG4 for less than two years.  I've already had to take it to get fixed at least 5 times.  3 of the times they told me it was the operating system and refused to fix anything.  The computer wasn't reading all my ram, and the apple certified guy at my school looked at it and confirmed it was something with the ram.  Upon telling them this they would always pull up a bunch of code and "translate" it for me.  Sure enough, the lower ram slot was bad.  I only got it fixed because I lost my temper.

This by itself isn't the part that got to me though.  It was the fact that the people at the genius bar started mocking me in front of everyone the first time I went in there because I accidentally asked for a "replacement" instead of a "repair".  Thanks assholes, my next computer will likely be a Lenovo T60, so I can hack it to run OS X if I have to (required for school).  It'll be about $1000 less anyway.  If I have the money soon enough, I'm going to have my brother buy it at his school, since I've heard you have better luck with getting things fixed that way.  And you get a discount.


----------



## HaTcH (Jul 6, 2007)

I know HP's aren't in the us at least.

When I ordered my laptop, I remembered tracking it on UPS. It originated in the heart of china somewhere.

*shrug* Windows XP was in English, thats all that matters.


----------



## Aden (Jul 6, 2007)

sgolem said:
			
		

> Actually, I believe Dell's factories are in the US.Â Â They just opened one where my school is (Winston-Salem, North Carolina).
> 
> I've had my PowerbookG4 for less than two years.Â Â I've already had to take it to get fixed at least 5 times.Â Â 3 of the times they told me it was the operating system and refused to fix anything.Â Â The computer wasn't reading all my ram, and the apple certified guy at my school looked at it and confirmed it was something with the ram.Â Â Upon telling them this they would always pull up a bunch of code and "translate" it for me.Â Â Sure enough, the lower ram slot was bad.Â Â I only got it fixed because I lost my temper.
> 
> This by itself isn't the part that got to me though.Â Â It was the fact that the people at the genius bar started mocking me in front of everyone the first time I went in there because I accidentally asked for a "replacement" instead of a "repair".Â Â Thanks assholes, my next computer will likely be a Lenovo T60, so I can hack it to run OS X if I have to (required for school).Â Â It'll be about $1000 less anyway.Â Â If I have the money soon enough, I'm going to have my brother buy it at his school, since I've heard you have better luck with getting things fixed that way.Â Â And you get a discount.



Wow, I've never heard of a really bad experience at the Apple Store...damn.

Every time I've gone in there, it was wonderful. Fast, uninvasive, free. You should really report those employees to the HQ or something...


----------



## Janglur (Jul 6, 2007)

I'll name ALL the companies i've EVER dealt with who didn't stiff me (or stiffed me less than 10% of the time during transactions).  The list is short:

Newegg
Via
IBM
Apple
Western Digital

And that is all.
Now, my list of companies that DID stiff me:
Maxtor
Toshiba
Hewlette Packard
Epson
Xerox
Dell
Tiger Electronics
ZipZoomFly
PeoplePC
Microsoft (Bad idea:  Invalidating thousands of valid, bought-from-walmart CD keys and refusing refund/replace.)
Comcast (Well, this isn't dealing with PCs so much as internet, but they're still on my shitlist!)
eMachines (even when i'm not a customer they manage to stiff me.  Ask me for the details.)


----------



## net-cat (Jul 6, 2007)

I've never been outright screwed by a company, but I've been dicked around all to often.

AMD: I tried to RMA an Athlon 3400+. It came back DOA. I tried again. DOA again. I tried to get them to send me a shipping label because they had fucked up so much. They refused. I bought a Core 2 Duo. 75% of all AMD processors I've ever had in my possession have either died or have been DOA. (Compared to 0% for Intel. Bigger sample size, too.) I have no intention of ever buying an AMD processor ever again.

Apple: My aunt has a G3 she wanted to put OS X Tiger on, but she needed a DVD-ROM drive. Because I know how much Apple loves vendor lock-in, I called them to order one. Instead of saying, "You don't need one from us" (which actually turned out to be the case) or "Sure, we'll sell you one," they transfered me from department to department. When they transfered me back to where I had started, I hung up.

Gateway: (Not me, but a friend of mine.) Received a laptop with a bad motherboard. (It worked, but the battery wouldn't charge.) They shipped him some new power supplies and some new batteries, which is perfectly reasonable. When that turned out to not be the problem, they tried to make him pay the shipping ($50) to have it fixed. They quickly relented when he told them that if he had to do that, that they could just keep the laptop and give him the $2,000 back.

nVidia/eVGA: XP x64 SP2 drivers for non-8000 series cards.

The fact that both nVidia and AMD have problems does not bode well for graphics in future systems I might buy...


----------



## Zero_Point (Jul 8, 2007)

I just hate pre-builts and lap-tops. I'd much rather have a computer that I can BUILD myself and REPAIR myself.
AMD AthlonX2 FX-62 @2.8GHz
2GB Crucial DDR2-800 RAM
2x eVGA 7950GT KO Super-clocked GPUs @600/1450MHz
Asus M2N-SLi Deluxe motherboard
Apevia Beast 650W PSU
XClio Windtunnel full-tower case w/2x 250mm fans + 1x120mm Scythe case-fan @80CFM/30dBA

I loves my precioussssss....


----------



## Janglur (Jul 8, 2007)

Net-Cat:

Ironically, every Intel i've ever owned (except MAYBE the 486 in my first PC, no idea what happened to that) has failed within 3 years.  Whereas only one AMD has (An Athlon XP 3200+ that failed to survive the bus trip.  Nor did the Radeon 7000)


Says a lot about how mileage varies, eh?


----------



## Bloodangel (Jul 9, 2007)

Oh gods!! Preyfar shopped at DELL!! He's contaminated!!
*runs out of the room. Returns in a bio-hazard suit with a powerhose.*

Don't worry man, this won't hurt much.


The hose ripping your skin off should make you black out pretty quickly!


----------



## net-cat (Jul 9, 2007)

Janglur said:
			
		

> Says a lot about how mileage varies, eh?



Quite. I've seen just as many dead Intels as I have AMDs at work.

However, the one time I had to deal with Intel's tech support (for a client of mine) went something like this:

Me: I have a Pentium D 3 GHz. It's fine, but the bearings in the fan are going bad. It's making a lot of noise.
Intel: What's your processor's serial number?
Me: *whatever*
Intel: Okay. We'll send you a new fan free of charge.
Me: Are you going to send a return label for the old fan?
Intel: No, you don't need to return it.

Last three times I had to deal with AMD, on the other hand.

Me: I have an Athlon 3400+ Socket 754 that's dead.
AMD: I can has serial number?
Me: *whatever*
AMD: You can had tried different motherboard?
Me: Yes. It didn't work.
AMD: Maybe motherboard can being not working?
Me: No, both of them work. I have a Sempron 2600+ that I've tried on both of them.
AMD: Maybe motherboard can being not compatible?
*this shit goes on for like, an hour*
AMD: Processor can being dead broken. You can has RMA# *whatever*. Send processor. You pay shipping.

Customer service FTW.


----------



## benanderson (Jul 12, 2007)

I remember when I got my Dell 8300 on 2003... was december... 2 weeks from x-mas... the PC was built and here in 4 days! Now... I've ordered a new computer with all the trimmings (that my budget could afford)

X-Fi Music... 2GB ram, 500GB HDD, x2 64 5000+ etc etc...

I ordered that on the 26th of june... and I'm still sitting at my old 8300 waiting for the piece of crap to arrive! It was first quoted to be here by the 4th of july, day before my BDay... then bam! "now it'll be with you on the tenth", they said on the 6th of july.... then on the 10th "now it'll be with you on the 16th! and it's being built now" said the indian who I could barely understand... but the sad fact was, they hadn't started building it yet... it was still in "pre-production"... I rang up again two days ago and said "give me my money back, I'm going to build my own or go to HP!" Then today, just a few hours ago, I got a call from the delivery company in Ireland! They just received the computer and it's gonna be with me on the 16th!

Threats work wonders :3


----------



## FreerideFox (Jul 12, 2007)

My only Dell is my laptop. And guess what? its a warrentee. I had a Dell Inspiron 1000 that just totally died.

Sent it into dell, they couldent figure out what was wrong. When the replacement arrived at my door, and I opened the box. I giggled  they had sent me a brand new XPS with vista ultimate .... Someone messed up at dell, and it benefited me. 

Ohh, and preyfar ...you cant beat my current desktop PC

40G  hard drive, 256MB DDR Ram  

(soon, to have a PC with 1TB Hard Drive, 4GB of RAM, Vista ultimate and other stuff)


----------



## net-cat (Jul 12, 2007)

FreerideFox said:
			
		

> My only Dell is my laptop. And guess what? its a warrentee. I had a Dell Inspiron 1000 that just totally died.
> 
> Sent it into dell, they couldent figure out what was wrong. When the replacement arrived at my door, and I opened the box. I giggled  they had sent me a brand new XPS with vista ultimate .... Someone messed up at dell, and it benefited me.



So. Freaking. Lucky.


----------



## Aden (Jul 12, 2007)

benanderson said:
			
		

> I rang up again two days ago and said "give me my money back, I'm going to build my own or go to HP!" Then today, just a few hours ago, I got a call from the delivery company in Ireland! They just received the computer and it's gonna be with me on the 16th!
> 
> Threats work wonders :3



Oh, totally. I had to do that when I ordered my tablet off of some educational site.


----------

